# Dégueulasse / dégue / dégueu



## Urano

Le roi du dégeulasse


----------



## Frwo

Pues, no se escribe así ! Es "Dégueulasse" pero me parece ser un poco vulgar. Se traduce : " El rey de lo guarro " ( creo )

Saludos


----------



## Urano

Gracias, no tenia ni idea de lo que significaba, en el diccionario no aparece y ciertamente es algo que se oye con frecuencia en una converdacion.
Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola a Tod@s , dependiendo del contexto la mayoria de las veces, _*dégueulasse*_ se traduce por ; *asquerozo , sucio , repugnante , guarro* tambien...

Saludos


----------



## Urano

Hablando con un amigo frances, me ha dicho que en algunos contextos se puede traducir como injusto:

"C'est dégueulasee !!" --> " No es justo"

Un saludo a tod@s!


----------



## dassin

Al final de *À bout de souffle* (Jean-Luc Godard, 1960), antes de morir como un perro en la calle, el maleante, ratero, estafador Michel Poiccard (Belmondo) le dice a Patricia Franchini (Jean Seberg), que lo entregó: "_Tu es vraiment dégueulasse..._" 

"_Qu'est-ce que c'est, 'dégueulasse'?_" le pregunta ella a los policías en el último plano.


----------



## colombina

A mi siempre se me ha dicho que es muy vulgar, no se usa adelante de cualquiera, es una palabra muy fuerte, cosa que elegir usarla tiene que ser intencional. Si no, se suele usar más bien "dégoûtant" para decir que algo es asqueroso.


----------



## maluigi

en realidad no es tan vulgar, los jovenes y niños utilizan esta palabra todo el tiempo, t`es degueu, osea que mala que sos, que mala jugada, 
T`es degueulasse=  que chancha que sos, que cochina, o que mala por haber hcho tal o tal cosa.


----------



## colombina

maluigi said:
			
		

> en realidad no es tan vulgar, los jovenes y niños utilizan esta palabra todo el tiempo, t`es degueu, osea que mala que sos, que mala jugada,
> T`es degueulasse= que chancha que sos, que cochina, o que mala por haber hcho tal o tal cosa.


 
Es que ahora, los niños y jóvenes usan TODAS las palabras, sin distinción alguna! No sé donde has observado eso, de mi parte, fue en Suiza, y ahí hasta hace un par de años, aún escuchaba las reacciones cuando alguien (y especialmente un niño) lo decía. También mis amigos franceses me han aconsejado mejor no usarlo cuando alguna vez me salió sin querer _degueulasse_ en lugar de _dégoutante_. Será una cuestión de círculos, ambientes o costumbres quizás, no sé...  Sé que hay gente no tan mayor que lo considera ofensivo (gente que van por los 20 y 30), sin hablar por todos, bien sûr. Eso nos podrá comentar algún "nativo lugareño"...


----------



## Voltaire

*dégoûtant*: si mauvais qu'il cause le dégoût, c'est-à-dire l'absence de goût, d'appétit
*dégueulasse*: si mauvais qu'il fait dégueuler, c'est-à-dire vomir en argot

La différence est donc très forte et seul le second est considéré comme très vulgaire, grossier.


----------



## colombina

Bien fait l'éclaircissement, merci beaucoup, Voltaire! Personne ne me l'a jamais expliqué si clairement...


----------



## Voltaire

Thanks Colombina!

Sorry I've got to do this to you but:

Bien fait l'éclair*c*issement, merci beaucoup, Voltaire! Personne ne me l'a jamais *e*xpliqu*é* si claire*ment*...


----------



## colombina

Bien fait encore!  J'ai trop vite écrit car j'étais au point de m'en aller... Merci!   J'aime bien la précision.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Y cuidado con la lítotes en plan jerga  "_c'est pas dégueu_" que, dicho de un plato o una bebida que es muy rica...
"Dégueulasse" proviene de "dégueuler", es decir vomitar. 
"Gueule" que se dice de la boca de los animales, se usa en la jerga o también de manera despectiva para designar la boca de una persona.


----------



## elmoch

Urano said:
			
		

> Le roi du dégeulasse


 
Podría ser, en español de España:

*Eres el colmo de la asquerosidad / guarrería*.
*Eres el / lo más asqueroso del mundo*.
*Eres el más guarro de los guarros*.


----------



## Hanibal Hekter

Dans le même ordre d'idée il y aurait le mot "moche" qui couramment désigne quelqu'un ou quelque chose de laid ou peu gracieux. Mais l'expression "c'est moche" est aussi employée pour qualifier une mauvaise action ou un mauvais comportement ("Il ne lui a pas dit au revoir avant de partir" - "C'est moche, ça ne se fait pas").  Ou encore pour une situation a problème ("Mon frère s'est fait viré de son entreprise" - "Ah bon ? c'est moche"). Certains usages se rapprocheraient de l'expression "c'est dégueulasse".

Par exemple : 
"Il était sur le point d'être embauché mais ils ont annulé son poste au dernier moment" - "Ah bon ? C'est (vraiment) moche" ou "C'est dégueulasse"

Saludos
HH


----------



## Mariculi

Bonjour à tous,
je suis allée en France et une fille disait à sa mère. "Non maman, je ne veux pas manger ça, c'est degolas!" Je ne sais pas comment ça s'ecrit, j'ai pas trouvé sur un dictionaire, et je ne sais pas si c'est mechant. Comment dit-on "asqueroso" en français? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Mariculi*: lo puedes ver aquí.


----------



## Mariculi

Merci beaucoup, Víctor. No tenía ni idea de que eso se escribía así... Mais c'est mechant ou pas? Parce que je l'ai dit et une petite fille de 4 ans m'a dit: "On ne dit pas ça, c'est mechant..." Merci beaucoup encore pour m'aider.


----------



## Mariculi

Et merci aussi a Paquit&!! C'est ma première question dans Word Reference, c'est très bien ça, on apprend beaucoup...


----------



## Paquita

NO es "méchant" sino muy muy coloquial. Ha pasado a la lengua de todos los días pero has de evitarlo si quieres parecer educada...La niña de 4 años fue aleccionada por su madre y tuvo razón en decírtelo.


----------



## Mariculi

Merci beaucoup!!! Lo evitaré...con la gente mayor...


----------



## lyceepower

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*
*Es obligatorio consultar el diccionario y los hilos ya abiertos*​ 
Bonjour à tous, 

comment traduiriez-vous cette expression : c'est dégueulasse !
Dans le sens de contraire à la loi morale, inhumain.

suggestion : Es guarro !

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lolicasal

que significa si te dicen en francés:  t'es dégue!!


----------



## bib76

Bonjour.
Dégue??
Tu veux sûrement dire "t'es dégueu", pour "tu es dégueulasse" ?
Le dico de WR te propose guarro, repugnante.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

dassin said:


> Al final de *À bout de souffle* (Jean-Luc Godard, 1960), antes de morir como un perro en la calle, el maleante, ratero, estafador Michel Poiccard (Belmondo) le dice a Patricia Franchini (Jean Seberg), que lo entregó: "_Tu es vraiment dégueulasse..._"
> 
> "_Qu'est-ce que c'est, 'dégueulasse'?_" le pregunta ella a los policías en el último plano.



 Gracias mil, *dassin,*  por tu comentario, por tu aporte. Estaba justamente mirando esta película subtitulada en español y no podía entender el adjetivo; la dicción de los actores es clara, pero no tengo buen oído (fue traducida como *asquerosa*). Busqué, busqué  y vine a dar aquí, a WR. Maravilloso sitio. El diálogo completo, según creo entender:
  Belmondo: "_Tu es vraiment dégueulasse..._"
Muere Belmondo
Jean al policía:_ “Qu 'est-ce qu 'il a dit_?”
Policía a Jean: _“Que vous êtes vraiment __dégueulasse.”_
  Jean al policía: "_Qu'est-ce que c'est dégueulasse?”_
FIN

Saludos


----------

